
Show HN: Planternative – cruelty free browser extension - planternative
http://planternative.com/#
======
herbst
Surprisingly does not make me less hungry at all.

Anyway, seems you exchange the Twitter & Instagram link on the bottom. Also i
first thought its about new speak and got excited, but well :) Nice idea
anyway.

